# Lesertest: Zwei Prolimatech-Genesis-Bundles von Caseking



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Februar 2011)

*Testet und behaltet einen von zwei Prolimatech-Genesis-Kühlern!*

*Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Blue Vortex Edition":*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder und Informationen: Caseking.de)

*Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Red Vortex Edition":*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder und Informationen: Caseking.de)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Caseking *die   Chance dazu: Zwei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, den CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Genesis zu  testen.  Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum  veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen   Test eines Prolimatech-Kühlers verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem   Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr   ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester   eignet. Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühler und mehrere CPU-Kühler zum  Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera  bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Eine von euch angegebene, gültige Adresse wird an Caseking zwecks Testmusterversand weitergegeben.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet   voraussichtlich am 01.04.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft zwei Wochen lang, also bis Mittwoch, dem 02.03., um 18 Uhr.*
*Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## christian150488 (17. Februar 2011)

hey hallo allerseits und hallo ans PCGH-Team

ich würde mich gerne um einen Platz als Lesertester für den "Prolimatech Genesis" bewerben.

Nun warum bin ich geeignet um das Produkt zu testen?

Ich bin derzeit gut in der Materie drin da ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Kühler für meinen PhenomII 955 bin.
Des weiterem würde ich den Kühler Stock und bei Übertaktetem Zustand der CPU testen und habe dafür alle nötigen Hilfsmittel hier um eine genaue Temperaturauslese vor zu nehmen.( Everest, Speed Fan etc. )
Neben den bekannten Benchmarks würde ich auch aktuelle Spiele wie Bad Company2, Dirt2, Metro2033 und Ruse mit in den Test einbeziehen, einfach nur um einen Wert zu haben denn eigentlich ist das ja nicht nötig da zum Beispiel "Prime" ja völlig reichen würde.
Eventuell habe ich sogar die Möglichkeit zwei CPUs zu testen da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir nächsten Monat einen Intel i5 zu kaufen, aber das steht noch in den Sternen und versprechen kann ich somit nichts.

Derzeit habe ich noch einen Scythe Zipang am Laufen der aber langsam ausgedient hat da er auch nicht mehr der neuste ist.
Erfahrung generell habe ich schon etwas da ich schon einige Kühler mein eigene nenne durfte..unter anderem ein "Zalman cnps9500" und "9700" sowie den benannten "Zipang"
Naja gut und die ganzen Boxed Kühler von AMD aber die als Kühler zu bezeichnen wird dem Wort "Kühler" nicht gerecht...^^

Als Gehäuse dient ein Antec Nine-Hundred so das die CPU schon von vorne herein gut gekühlt ist und somit die sowieso schon guten Testergebnisse des "Genesis" vielleicht sogar noch verbessert...wer weis das schon^^

Außerdem würde ich mich sehr freuen endlich mal einen Lesertest zu schreiben denn das Thema reizt mich schon seit längerer Zeit und ich würde gerne einmal ausprobieren wie ich mich dabei so mache und ob ich dem Anspruch gerecht werde.
Fotos sind auch kein Problem sollte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen.

Nun ja jetzt hab ich genug gequatsch.
Ich würde mich über eine Positive Zusage sehr freuen

Gruß
christian150488


----------



## kill_switch2 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich hätte auch sehr großes Interesse mich einer solchen Herausforderung zu stellen und den Kühler auf Lamellen und Kupfer zu testen (Herz und Nieren passen ja nicht ganz  ).

Um zu bekräftigen warum ich geeignet bin die Aufgabe zu lösen?

Zum einen wird ein gutes Testsystem verwendet bestehend aus einem Phenom II X4 965, einem Xigmatek Utgard Gehäuse mit reichlich Platz und perfekter Luftkühlung.

Fotos der Hardware wären absolut kein problem und würden einen besorderen touch bekommen damit sie richtig in scene gestellt werden.

Ich würde mich rießig freuen mal so einen Bericht für PCGH-Hardware zu verfassen, das wäre schon fast eine ehre .

als kleinen vorgeschmack mein momentanes Profil bei "Sysprofil" das momentan nicht ganz auf dem neusten stand ist aber einen kleinen einblick auf das Testsystem freigibt.

sysProfile: ID: 135455 - kill_switch2

Über eine positive Zusage würde ich mich sehr freuen .

Liebe grüße

kill_switch2


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben. Denke das ich alle Anforderungen erfülle und ich würde mich extrem freuen wenn ich gewählt werden würde und für euch testen dürfte. 

MfG
-Kero-


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Februar 2011)

Na hallo, da bewerb ich mich doch auch mal wieder. 

Ich hab zwar erst bei dieser "Test The Best" Aktion mitgemacht, aber versuchen kann ich es ja mal.
Die Bedingungen erfülle ich und zu erwarten habt ihr also sowas wie das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...view-thermalright-hr-02-ty-140-test-best.html

Also kann der Prolimatch gegen meinen "alten" Noctua und den HR-02 antreten. 
Mein Testsystem findet ihr in meiner Signatur und das hat sich seit dem HR-02 Test auch nicht verändert.

Grüße


----------



## Arbaraith (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Ich würde mich freuen einem Lesertest zu schreiben.
Ich habe schon mehrere PCs zusammengebaut, also besteht kein Problem im verbauen des Kühlers.


----------



## elohim (17. Februar 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team.

Ich würde liebend gerne den Prolimatech Genesis testen.
Ich kann halbwegs lesbare Texte formulieren und bin firm wenn es darum geht, einen sinnvollen Vergleichstest zu gestalten.

Für ein möglichst aussagekräftiges Review stehen mir diverse Kühler von Semi Passiv Größen (_Silentmaxx Big Block_) über Doppelturmkühler (_Noctua NH-D14_) bis zum klassischen Turmkühler (_Thermalright Venomous X_) zum Vergleich zur Verfügung. 

Es wäre auch nicht mein erstes Review dieser Art. Folgender Vergleichstest wird Ihnen am besten zeigen können, was sie von meinem Review erwarten dürfen:


High End Tower Kühler Vergleichstest:Thermalright Venomous X, BeQuiet! Dark Rock Advanced, Prolimatech Super Mega

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-thermalright-silver-arrow-noctua-nh-d14.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thermalright-shaman-review-mit-gtx-460-a.html

Zusätzlich würde der 'Genesis' auf seine Semipassiv-Fähigkeiten untersucht werden.


Mein Testsystem schaut wie folgt aus:

CPU: *AMD Phenom II 1090T:*
_@3,2 GHz, 1,2V; 
@3,6 GHz, 1,3V;
@4,0 GHz, 1,4V._​
Mainboard: *Asus Crosshair IV Formula*
Arbeitsspeicher: *2x 2GB G.Skill Eco DDR3 1600 CL7*
Grafikkarte: *Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB, Thermalright Shaman[BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 140]*
Netzteil: *Seasonic X-560*
Gehäuse: *Lian Li 7FN, gedämmt*
Gehäusebelüftung:
*1x BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 140 vorne
1x BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 120 hinten
1x BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 140 oben *​
 Lüftersteuerung: _*Lamptron FC5 V2*_





mit besten Grüßen


Elohim


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag, liebe PCGames Hardware Redakteure,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester für den CPU Kühler von Promilatech bewerben. 
Warum ich der perfekte Tester sein soll ? 
Weil ich schon seit der Kindheit für Computertechnik egal ob Hard- oder Software eine große Interesse besitze und ich einfach mehrere Testmöglichkeiten habe, diesen Kühler auf die Probe zu stellen.(Mehr dazu, weiter unten.) 
Außerdem besuche ich zurzeit ein Informations-Technisches Gymnasium und habe somit das Know-how um einen guten, übersichtlichen und klar strukturierten Review zu erstellen. Genügend Zeit werde ich dafür auch aufbringen können, weil meine nächste Klassenarbeiten erst wieder im April sind.​
*So würde mein Test grundsätzlich aussehen, als erstes kommen die allgemeinen Punkte:*

- Inhaltsanzeige
- Einleitung
- Verpackung & Lieferumfang
- Der erste Eindruck / Impressionen
- Die Spezifikation
_
Ab hier wird es interessant:_

- Mein Testsystem

- *Phenom  II X4 965 BE OC@3,7 GHz (Mugen 2), *
*                                   -   Asrock 890 FX Deluxe 4,*
*                                   -  4 GB DDR3   @1333MHz OC 1600 Mhz GEIL CL7 *
*                                   -  Colorful GTX 470 OC 710/1410/1700 mit  935 V 1,28GB , *
*                                   -  Xigmatek Asgard, *
*                                   -  Be Quiet Pure Power 530 Watt,*


_Hier habe ich viele weitere Möglichkeiten um mein Test zu    _
_      erweitern und so den persönlichen Eindruck besser darzustellen._
_      Denn als Gehäuse habe ich nur nur einen Xigmatek Asgard, ein _
_      Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced steht mir auch noch zu verfügen._
_      Die Temperaturergebnisse von den jeweiligen Gehäusen werde ich   _
_      dann in einem Diagramm als eine Art Vergleich darstellen._

_      Außerdem muss sich der Promilatech Genesis gegen 2 sehr gute CPU-      Kühler behaupten, 
einmal gegen den Scyte Mugen 2 und gegen den __Arctic Freezer 64 Pro. 
Also sie sehen, mein Testsystem sollte die Vorrausetzungen dafür erfüllen können__._​ 
- Die Kühlung
_Getestet wird mit Standardtakt (3,4 Ghz) und mit Overclocking(3.78    _
_      eventuell auch höher..),verwendet wird das beliebten Programm Prime 
sowie das PCGH-VGA-Tool. Wenn ich denn maximalen Temperaturwert 
herausfinden möchte, dann nur mit der vollen Auslastung aller Komponenten.
 Außerdem habe ich noch die Spiele "Crysis Warhead,
Battlefield Bad Company 2 und der berüchtigte CPU-Auslaster GTA IV" die 
auch verwendet werden.
_​ - Die Lautstärke
- Fazit
- Danksagung 

Gute Fotos sind bei mir kein Problem, besitze einen Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38 und der ist wirklich hervorragend!!
Ich hoffe, das ich euch begeistern konnte und ihr mir die Chance gibt, mich bei euch beweisen zu können. 
Ich würden mich auf eine positive Zusage sehr freuen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


GTA 3


----------



## Bennz (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Pcgh

Da ich mir erst vor kurzem ein neues SYS zusammen gebaut habe, würde ich gerne als einer von zweien an diesem Lesertest mitmachen.
 Als Unterbau habe ich Einen i7-2600k@4ghz undervoltet! wird Natürlich bis an seine Grenzen Gebracht im Test, 16gb ram, Asus P8P67 und nen altes 3/486er Gehäuse (platz Mangel, aber ne Säge Habe ich).
 Temps kann ich mit Original Boxed, Alpenföhn Groß glock´ner und (wenn in auswahl (Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Red Vortex Edition") vergleichen.
 Bilder, Benchmarks usw: sind kein Thema.
nach dem Test bleibt der Genesis und der Alpenföhn geht auf Reise.


----------



## Uglyinside (17. Februar 2011)

Hi, hola und hallo,

hiermit würde ich mich gerne um einen Platz als Lesertester für den "Prolimatech Genesis" bewerben.
Ich habe ein umfangreiches Wissen und viel Spaß dabei für Freunde und Bekannte einen Pc zusammen zu stellen, diesen zusammen zu bauen und gegebenenfalls zu übertakten, so wie meinen Eigenen.
Auch bin ich ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Kühlern, die sowohl aufgrund ihres Designs als auch aufgrund ihrer Kühlleistung hervorstechen.
Meine Hardware Komponenten könnt ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen.


----------



## Dommerle (17. Februar 2011)

Schönen Guten Tag,


als ich die Meldung auf der Main gesehen habe, dachte ich glatt: "Da machste mit!" 

Warum bin gerade ich der Richtige für diesen Lesertest?
Ich denke, dass ich der richtige bin, weil ich meiner Meinung nach gut Texte schreiben kann, gute Bilder mache und auf jedes noch so kleine Detail achte.
Die können Sie in meinem Review des ROCCAT Tusko sehen.

Außerdem habe ich Spaß am Testen von neuen Produkten und hätte auch schon einige Ideen, was ich mit dem Genesis anstellen würde.
Die wären zum Beispiel:
Die Performance bei Benchmarks wie "3D Mark Vantage" oder "3D Mark 11", aber auch bei Spielen wie "Mafia II" checken.
Außerdem würde ich einen Overclocking-Test miteinbeziehen und könnte einen Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Kühler, einem "Alpenföhn Matterhorn" herstellen und auch alternative Lüfter wie z.B. einen bzw. zwei "be quiet! Silent Wings USC", einen "Alpenföhn Wing Boost" oder einen "Noctua NF-P14 FLX" montieren.

Das Testsystem besteht aus folgenden Teilen:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
ASUS M4A87TD EVO
EVGA GTX 570
4GB OCZ DDR3 1333MHz CL7 RAM
Sharkoon SilentStorm CM 560 Watt
Lian Li PC-7FN

Mein Test würde durch viele, viele Bilder unterstützt werden und ich würde mich freuen als einer der beiden Lesertester ausgewählt zu werden. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dominik (Dommerle)


----------



## Rayman (17. Februar 2011)

so ich dann auch mal 

ich bewerbe mich für den kühler test da mein momentaner Thermalright IFX-14 auch mal in rente kann

ich kenne mich mit dem zusammen bau von hardware gut aus und denke das ich der richtige bin weil mich die materie sehr interessiert und ich gerne einen beitrag zur pcgh bringen möchte

testen würde ich ihn auf meinem phenom II X4 940 at stock und mit oc und ihn gegen meinen IFX-14 antreten lassen sowie einen boxed kühler (vllt auch einen von der arbeit da muss ich aber sehn welche wir da haben und ich testen darf)

das ganze würde ich in meinem gut belüfteten midgard testen 

bilder stellen für mich auch kein problem da

hoffe konnte euch überzeugen
MfG
Rayman


----------



## DF_zwo (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen der Kühler testen. Zum Testumfang gehören erstmal subjektive Eindrücke, Montagebesonderheiten, eventuelle Probleme beim Einbau, Kühlleistung (bei overvolting), Lautstärke und vielleicht fällt mir ja noch mehr ein. Ich werde den Prolimatech Kühler mit meinem Scythe Ninja Rev. B vergleichen (eventuell noch mit einem Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro - wobei ich den Vergleich eigentlich für recht unnötig halte).

Zur (wichtigen) Hardware zählen u.a. ein Q9550 und ein Coolermaster Cosmos 1000.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen aktzeptiere und erfülle ich allesamt.

Ich freue mich, wenn ich dieses Mal etwas mehr Glück habe als sonst.


----------



## Wincenty (17. Februar 2011)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

da Sie uns, den Lesern, wieder DIE Chance gegeben an einem Lesertest teilzunehmen, würde ich nur ungern diese Gelegenheit mir entgehen lassen um an diesem Lesertest teilzunhemen.

Meine Testbewertung werde ich so gut es geht klar aufteilen in einer folgenden Form:

    Inhaltsverzeichnis

    1. Vorwort

    2. Einleitung

    3. Technische Daten

        Lüfterdrehzahl, Heatpipes, Lammellen, Gewicht, Maße

    4. Verpackung und Inhalt

        Es werden Bilder der Verpackung und des Inhalts dokumentiert und klar aufgelistet.

    5. Einbau

        Der Einbau des CPU-Kühlers wird bildlich sowie schriftlich dokumentiert. Der Montageaufwand wird beschrieben, wie gut die Schrauben ereichbar sind und wie leicht die Montage in einem Midi-Tower (Antec 900) ist im Vergleich zu einem Bigtower (A+ El Diablo Advanced)

    6. Tests

        Der CPU-Kühler wird als Konkurenz haben einmal einen Scythe Mugen REV.B und den Cooler Master Gemin II 6 Pipe. Der Kühler wird einmal  gegen die Beiden und dem Boxed Kühler auf dem 775 Sockel mit Intels E2200 einmal @ Stock und dann mal @3,2GHz getestet werden. Und die Zweite Testplattform wird ein AM3 Sockel sein mit dem Phenom II x4 955BE wieder erst @ Stock und danach auf 3,6GHz und je nach Stabilität des Systems sogar 3,8GHz und wieder gegen die 2 Standardgegner und wenn ich den Boxedkühler finde dann auch er(der Speicher ist verdammt groß)
Zum Einheißen werden die CPU-Tests des 3DM06 genutzt sowie Prime95 als Synthetische Benchmarks benutzt, als Praxisbenches kommen in Frage:
-GTA IV
-ANNO 1701
-BF BC2
-Die Siedler 7
-TDU2 (habe keine Ahnung warum das Spiel so stark CPU-lastig ist)
-last but not least: *MINECRAFT* denn sobald ich einen Server betreibe und dem selber Beitrete habe ich 100% last auf allen 4 Kernen und denoch ruckelt das Spiel
(für weitere Benchmarks bin ich immer offen, da ich nicht genau weiß welche Spiele noch CPU-lastig sein könnten)
Es wird zuerst die Idle Low-Max Temperatur ermittelt mittels Coretemp, dann kommt erstmals eine 10min WMP Musiktest wieder Max Low und dann wird AVATAR auf Full-HD mittels VLC wiedergegeben und wieder ebenfalls Max-Low gemessen. Und darauf folgen dann die Spielebenchs.

Wie bereits erwähnt kommt Coretemp zum Einsatz aber zur Kontrolle auch Speedfan und Everest Ultimate. Für Durchschnittstemperaturen werde ich (muss es erst nachkontrollieren ob es geht) nur Everest benutzen.

Zum Gehäusebelüftung wird alles ausgeschaltet sein und das Seitenteil wird offen stehen um möglichst neutrale Temps zu erhalten.

    8. Schlussfolgerung

    9. Quellen

    10. Anhang

Informationen zu den Testsystemen:
1. Meinem Hauptrechner:
Gigabyte GA-MA-790FXT-UD5P
AMD PHENOM II x4 955BE
Powercolor HD4890
2x 2 GB RAM G.Skill DDR3-1333
WD5000AAJS 500 GB + Samsung SpinPoint F2 EcoGreen HD154UI 1,5 TB
onboard-Sound
Windows 7 64x Pro
Cougar 1000W
2. Meine 2. Rechner
Intel E2200
ASRock Penryn 1600SLI-110dB
NVidia Geforce 9800GTX+
2x 1GB RAM von Crucial (800 DDR2)
HDDs sind derzeit neue eingetruddelt und hab bereits die Namen vergessen
Windows XP
OCZ StealthXtrem 600W

Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich mit den Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden bin.

Ich hoffe das ich die Bewerbungsvoraussetzungen erfülle, besoders nach dem verkorksten Lesertest von damals, und dies nur das PCGH-Team und die Leser entscheiden können.

Es wäre mir eine Freude den CPU-Kühler auf Herz und Niere für das PCGH-Team UND für die Leser zu testen und diesmal "fachgerecht" zu Bewerten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Geralt z Rivii (Wincenty)


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (17. Februar 2011)

Hi PCGH Team,

ich bewerbe mich dann auch mal als Tester.
Mein System ist zwar etwas älter (E8400), aber es sollte dennoch möglich sein damit einen ordentlichen Test durchzuführen.
Dazu würde ich mit Standard-Spannung und Takt und auch übervoltet und übertaktet Testdurchläufe vornehmen. Als Vergleich soll hier der Xigmatek Achilles dienen.
Außerdem interessiert mich die Leistung des Genesis im Betrieb mit nur einem Lüfter, sowie der Passivbetrieb bei verschieden starker  Gehäusebelüftung (5V / 12V) in einem sehr gut belüfteten CM Storm Sniper.

Gruß
N3utr4l1s4t0r


----------



## david430 (17. Februar 2011)

Servus Redaktion, 

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Kühlertest bewerben. Als Vergleichskühler hätte ich einen H50, den ich dann antreten lassen würde. Gekühlt wird ein Core i5 750 @3,8 GHz @1,3 Volt. Durch eine gewisse weitere Erhöhung der Spannung ließe sich sicherlich ein gutes Bild von der Kühlleistung des Kühlers machen. Als Kamera steht mir eine 10 MP Samsung CAM zur Verfügung.
Ich habe vielleicht nicht das schnellste und teuerste System, aber ich kann garantieren, dass ich einen gewissenhaften Job beim Schreiben des Erfahrungsberichts abliefern würde.


Freundliche Grüße


david430


----------



## m1ch1 (17. Februar 2011)

HI
ich möchte mich als Lesertester für den Prolimatech Genesis bewerben.

als Vergleichskühler kann ich den Prolimatech Megahalems und den intel box Kühler bieten.

als CPU kommt ein core I5 750 ind diversen übertaktungsstufen zum einsatz.
desweitern würde ich auf die kühleigenschaften für die MAinboardteile eingehen.

Als testprogramme kämen sowohle Spiele (BC2;Dirt2...) als auch CPU-tests (Aida Stabilitätstest; Prime; Coredamage..) zum einsatz.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Michael Döser


----------



## Skysnake (17. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte mich dann hiermit auch für den Test bewerben.

Mein System würde sich wie ich finde durchaus für einen solchen Test eigenen, da mit meinem Chieftec Gehäuse genug Platz ist um die volle Leistung des Kühlers zu zeigen. Wie Tests ja bereits gezeigt haben, wirkt sich ein kleines Gehäuse durchaus negativ auf die Kühlleistung aus.

So hier noch die restlichen Angaben zu meinem System:

Core 2 Duo E8400@4GHz, ~1,335V
Akasa Nero
Gigabyte EP45-DS3
Qimonda 2x2GB @ 445 MHz 6-6-6-18
HIS HD 5870

Hierbei sei angemerkt, das sich das EP45 sehr stark an der Northbridge erwärmt. Temperaturen von bis zu 50°C habe ich schon erlebt. Der Kühler besitzt einfach keinen eigenen Lüfter, und beim Design wurde wohl der Luftstrom des Boxed-Top-down Kühlers berücksichtigt, welcher nurn dank Towerkühler weg fällt.

Ich würde daher neben dem Test der allgemeinen Kühlleistung die Auswirkungen auf die Mainboard-Komponenten betrachten. Dies soll ja auch einer der Vorzüge dieses Designs sein, was sich mit diesem System nahezu perfekt testen liese.

Ansonsten plane ich den Test im Betrieb ohne Lüfter, mit einem Lüfter und mit zwei Lüftern, wobei jeweils blasend und saugend getestet werden in allen Kombinationen, wobei das Kühlungskonzept des Gehäuses nicht verändert wird.

Als Testszenario habe ich mir eine Mischung aus Linpak und Kombuster vorgestellt, um die Temperaturen im Gehäuse nach oben zu treiben. Ich plane eine Zeitspanne von 10-30 Minuten pro Test aus, um ein thermisch stabiles System zu erhalten (Also einfach statische Temperaturen )

Mein Test würde dann etwa wie folgt aufgebaut sein:

Einleitung
Herstellerangaben
Bilder des Lüfters ausgebaut
Bilder im eingebauten Zustand
Messverfahren und Messequipment
Messungen ohne Lüfter
Messungen mit einem Lüfter (alle möglichen Anordnungen)
Messungen mit 2 Lüftern (alle möglichen Anordnungen)
Vergleich der besten Ergebnisse mit dem Akasa Nero

Um die Temperaturen zu ermitteln werde ich auf die von SIW erhaltenen Daten der MB/CPU Sensoren zurückgreifen. Zusätzlich werde ich je nach dem wie gut sich die umsetzen lässt mit meinem Mastech MS8209. 

Einen Infrarotmesser würde ich natürlich gern haben, bei den bezahlbaren unter 100€ hat man aber 2%+-2°C, was ich als viel zu großen Fehler betrachte bei den gegebenen Messungen.

Eventuell kann ich über die Uni aber auch Bilder mit einer Wärmebildkamera machen, müsste ich aber noch abklären, wir haben auf jeden Fall sowas in der Fakultät.

Was meine Schreibqualität angeht, so kann sich jeder anhand meines Lesertests, welcher in meiner Signatur verlinkt ist selbst ein Bild machen.

Was ich hier aber anmerken kann ist, das ALLE Bilder nun in sehr guter Qualität gemacht werden können. Ich habe mir eine D90 mit entsprechenden Objektiven angeschafft.  

Ich glaube da bleiben was die Bilder angeht keine Wünsche mehr offen.

Euer Skysnake


----------



## Grav3 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Team, 
da ich eh vor hatte mir einen neun Kühler zu zulegen, kommt das gerade sehr gelegen dass ihr Lesertester sucht. 
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen der besagten Leserteststellen. 
HW wäre ein i7-860 mit 12GB Ripjaws. Momentane Kühlung CoolIT Domino A.L.C. (Mini-Wakü)
Restliches Equipment ist auch vorhanden -> für Fotos, Videos usw. 

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich daran teilnehmen könnte. Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm 

Grüße, 
Grav3


----------



## gedoens (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

ich würde mich sehr freuen diesen Lesertest durchführen zu können.

Ich habe reichlich Bastel- und Testerfahrung an meinem PC und bin auf der Suche nach großer Ruhe im Betrieb und möchte deshalb gerne meinen Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro in Rente schicken.

Mein Test würde ausführlich mit Photos dokumentiert werden, und die folgenden Abschnitte abdecken:

1. Lieferumfang
2. Einbau und Platzkompatibilität
3. Lautstärke, Luftstrom und Kühlleistung mit jeweils einem oder beiden Lüftern und einem Vergleich mit 120mm
4. Vergleich mit 92mm Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro und AMD Boxed-Kühler
5. OC-Test
6. Fazit

Als Messgeräte stehen mir ein Temperaturfühler sowie ein Schalldruckmesser zur Verfügung.
Weiterhin würde ich natürlich auch auf die internen Sensordaten zugreifen. Die Umgebungstemperatur wird ebenso dokumentiert, sowie eine Erläuterung zum übrigen Luftstrom im Gehäuse angefügt.

Den Vergleich zum günstigen (Preis-Leistungs-) Kühler AC Freezer 64 Pro sowie den AMD Boxed-Kühler werde ich so ausführlich wie möglich gestalten.

Schließlich werde ich noch einen Blick auf die OC-Möglichkeiten der CPU bei besserer Kühlung werfen.

Testplattform wäre ein Gigabyte GA-790XT-UD4P mit AMD Phenom 2 X3 710 @X4 in einem Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy mit 2 120mm-Propellern (vorn, hinten), BeQuiet Straight Power 480Wund Sapphire HD5750.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## esszett (17. Februar 2011)

Ohne viel Tamtam bewerbe ich mich hiermit auch als Tester.
Im "sysprofile" kann der geneigte Schai sehen, dass ich schreiben/photographieren/testen kann.

GruSZ


----------



## Beerbelly (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich mache nicht viel aufheben, und bewerbe mich hiermit für eines der beiden Testmuster. 

Die Voraussetzungen sind meiner Meinung nach erfüllt.


----------



## schorsch_shepard (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde mich gerne für den Test von einem der beiden Genesis-Kühler bewerben.

Mein Testsystem ist vielleicht nicht High-End, aber auf jeden Fall geeignet, eine große Abwärme in unterschiedlichen Szenarien, auch speziell am CPU-Kühler, herbeizuführen. Es besteht aus:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W mit C2-Stepping
Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H _(erzeugt ordentlich Abwärme, weswegen auch die Kühlung der umliegenden Bauteile betrachtet werden kann, was ja durch die Genesis-Bauform berücksichtigt werden soll.)_
4 GB DDR3 1333 von Corsair
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Rev. 2
Enermax Modu82+ 525
Lian Li PC-60F
Scyte Kaze Master Server

Ich besitze ein relativ umfangreiches Arsenal an verschiedenen Lüftern um auf die Belüftung des Kühlers unteranderem bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen eingehen zu können. Außerdem kann ich den Kühler mit dem Noctua NH-U12P Kühlkörper vergleichen.

Für mich als Testperson würden außerdem meine Schreibkenntnisse sprechen sowie meine Fähigkeit gute, scharfe Hardwarefotos schießen zu können.


----------



## razorB (17. Februar 2011)

Holla zusammen,

ich würde ebenfalls gerne den neuen Sproß aus dem Hause Prolimatech, den "Genesis" testen.
Zu Vergleichszwecken stünden zwei Rechner (Core i7-920 und einen Core2 Quad-Q6600) und mehrere Kühler (Thermalright IFX14, Be-Quiet Dark Power Pro C1 und der Vorgänger Prolimatech Megahalems) zur Verfügung.

greetz razorB

sysProfile: ID: 98365 - razorB


----------



## HangmansJoke (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebes PCG-Hardware-Team,

 hiermit möchte ich mich für den anstehenden Lesertest bewerben. In letzter Zeit habe ich mich ausführlich über aktuelle CPU-Kühler informiert, da ich meinen Boxed Lüfter gegen eine leisere und vor Allem leistungsfähigere Alternative austauschen möchte Alternative austauschen möchte. Ich bin somit bereits in der Materie eingelesen und weiss, was die konkurrierenden Produkte leisten können und an Ausstattung mitbringen.
 Ziel ist es bei der Lüfter Umstellung die Taktfrequenz meines aktuellen Core 2 Duo E8400 auf 3,6 GHz anzuheben ohne mich hierbei mit einem übermäßig Lautem Gesamtsystem abgeben zu müssen. 
 Die CPU sollte bei diesem Vorhaben ausreichen Wärme abgeben um eine Gewisse Herausforderung für den Kühler darzustellen, oder zumindest klare Ergebnisse zu liefern.
 Ich würde mich sehr freuen, als Tester ausgewählt zu werden und verspreche einen ausführlichen und Detaillierten Bericht.
PS: Der Speicher wird noch gegen Übertaktungsfreudigere Module ausgetauscht.

CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400 (E0)   MB:Gigabyte EP45-DS3
RAM: 4096 MBytes @ 396 MHz, 5.0-5-5-18 Case: Enermax Chakra
 Graphics: RADEON HD 4870 PCS+ (800/1000)Accelero TWIN TURBO
OS: MS Windows 7 Business (x64) Build 7600


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH Team
auch ich würde gerne den CPU Kühler testen. Zur Zeit  besitze ich das haf922 mit einem i7-920 auf einen rampage III extreme mit einer gtx570 glh. 

Ich habe Extreme Hitzeprobleme und wahr schon am überlegen auf wakü umzusteigen,jedoch denke ich das ein guter kühler es mehr bringt.

Das Design finde ich sehr ausgeklügelt,weil ich denke das der Waagerechte Kühler das Mainboard vllt kühlt.

Ich erhoffe mir auch ein besseres OC Potenzial da mein Coolermaster V8 nicht gerade der Hit ist.

Außerdem hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen das ich den i7-920 co stepping mit Standard Takt Teste und einmal mit 3,8ghz zum vergleich und werde meinen Alten V8 zum Vergleich hinzufügen.

Werte werden in einem Säulen Diagramm zusammen gefasst.


----------



## BK_90 (18. Februar 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für diesen Test des Prolimatech Genesis bewerben. 

Ich konnte mir in den letzten Jahren einiges in Sachen CPU-Kühler aneignen und habe auch schon ein Review über den Xigmatek Loki geschrieben.

Ich habe schon viele verschiedene Kühler in meinem Besitz gehabt, darunter der Mugen 2, der Xigmatek Loki SD963, der Scythe Big Shuriken oder der Thermolab Baram, welcher aktuell meine CPU kühlt.


Im letzten Jahr habe ich bereits zwei Reviews hier im Forum erstellt. Ein Review beschäftigt sich wie schon oben geschrieben mit dem CPU-Kühler Xigmatek Loki, das andere ist über das NZXT Tempest Evo.

Unter folgenden Links sind diese zu finden:

Review zu Xigmatek Loki SD963

Review zu NZXT Tempest Evo


Zu meiner Person:

Meine Name ist Bernd ich bin 20 Jahre alt und bin Student der Agrarwissenschaften. Seit meinem 15. Lebensjahr beschäftige ich mit der PC-Technik und habe seither schon einige PC zusammen- bzw. umgebaut.

Der Test des Prolimatech Genesis würde folgende Punkte enthalten:


Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung & Lieferumfang
Spezifikationen & Preisvergleich
Impressionen
Verarbeitung
Montage AMD
Montage Intel
Kühlleistung Standard-Kühler
Kühlleistung Scythe Slip Stream PWM Adjustable
Lautstärke Referenz-/Standardlüfter
Vergleich mit Thermolab Baram
Fazit

Meine Testsysteme bestehen aus folgenden Komponenten:

AMD-System:

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
GSkill PC3-12800 4GBNQ
Gigabyte GTX460 OC 1024MB
Cougar CM 550
2 Festplatten
2 optische Laufwerke
Lian Li PC-60FNW

Intel-System:

Intel i5-2500
Asus P8H67M-Pro
8GB Geil Value Plus PC10667 CL9
Club3D HD4850 OC 512MB
Cougar SE400
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended
1 opt. Laufwerk
2 Festplatten
Lian Li PC-60FN

Ich würde den Prolimatech Kühler einem Vergleich mit dem Thermolab Baram unterziehen, in welchem ich die Kühlleistung der beiden Kühler vergleichen würde.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, falls ich für den Test ausgewählt würde.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Braineater (18. Februar 2011)

Halle liebes PCGH Team,
Würde mich freuen einen Prolimatech-Genesis testen zu können und diesen mal gegen meinen HR-02 antreten zulassen 
Habe mich die letzten Wochen viel mit CPU Kühlern beschäftigt, da ich mir eigentlich erst einen neuen holen wollte. 

Testsystem wäre ein Topaktuelles Sandy Bridge System mit einem schönen i5 2500k den ich gerne auch auf 5Ghz und eventuell mehr testen kann 

Habe noch viele unterschiedliche 120mm Lüfter hier die ich gerne auf den Genesis schnallen würde (von laut bis leise ist eigentlich alles vertreten )

2x Noctua P12
2x Enermax T.B. Silence
2x Lian Li
2x Akasa

und noch viele verschieden Lüfter von Thermaltake, Revoltec und Coolermaster

Habe bereits im Rahmen der "Test the Best" Aktion ein Review verfasst:

[User-Review] Test the Best: Thermalright HR-02 vs Noctua NH-U12P - Forum de Luxx

mfg


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (19. Februar 2011)

*Hallo PCGHX Team,*

Ich würde mich als Tester für den Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Blue Vortex Edition" und "Dual Red Vortex Edition" bewerben.
Ich werde einen einwandfreien und professionellen Test liefern.

Als Hardware wird ein Intel Core 2Duo E7300@1.25V und ein Intel Core i3 540@1.2V benützt. Zum Auslasten der CPU benütze ich das Programm "Core Damage (Version 0.8h)".
Der Testaufbau wird offen aufgebaut in einem Raum mit ungefähr 20° Lufttemperatur.
Es wird darauf geachtet das andere Komponenten die Kühlleistung nicht beeinflussen.

Wenn erwünscht hätte ich auch noch zwei Reverenzkühler (Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B @standard Lüfter und Scythe Ninja @standard Lüfter) und als Reverenzlüfter würde ich den "Arctic F12"² (120mm) und den "Aerocool Shark Black Edition"² (140mm) verwenden.

Nun hoffe ich auf einen positive Rückmeldung des PCGHX Teams.


----------



## Psycho1996 (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,
Ich wollte auch schon immer mal einen Testbericht über eine Hardware schreiben die noch NICHT von jemand anderem getestet wurde^^ Meine Review würde in etwas diesen Aufbau haben:
1. Unboxing/Erster Eindruck
2. Verarbeitung (Welchen Finger schneidet man sich zu erst ab)
3. Montage
4. Lautstärke (Subjektiv)
5. Temperaturen Prime/Zocken/Idle/OCed (Verschiedene Lüfter natürlich)
6. Design
7. Bilder/Impressionen

In allen Punkten kann ich Vergleiche zu einem Asus Lion Square ziehen... Und natürlich zum Boxed Kühler von AMD

Meine Mühle besteht aus:
-Phenom II X4 940 BE (Wird Testweise "Gefoltert")
-4 GB Kingston DDRII-800 RAM 
-ATI Radeon HD 4890 @ 1GHz/1,1GHz @ Zerotherm Kühler
-Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro (Fliegt raus weil kein gescheiter Kühler reinpasst )

Den Phenom würde ich wie bereits angesprochen bis ans Maximum bringen...

Als Case würde für den Text ein CM HAF 912 zum Einsatz kommen...

Was die Testbedingungen angeht: Ich schraube jede Woche an irgendeinem Rechner herum und kann CPU Kühler im Schlaf montieren, mit OCen habe ich auch ein bisschen Erfahrung (Bin noch am Anfang meiner Freak Karriere)
Mein Vater betreibt des weiteren eine Werbeagentur, womit sich die Frage nach Fotos geklärt haben sollte^^

Zum Schluss noch zu mir selber:
Bin 14 Jahre alt und werde bald 15. Mit Computer habe ich schon seit ich 5 bin zu tun und zum Freak mutierte ich mit 12. Gehe auf ein Gymnasium in die 9. Klasse...

LG Psycho


----------



## michi1818 (21. Februar 2011)

ja ps open wie namm sag ud mues immer wisse was muese


----------



## nitg (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen Core i7 920 @ 4,0GHz und betrieb diesen bisher mit einem Corsair H50 (mit Noctua-Lüfter).

In letzter Zeit wollte ich immer wieder mal auf die Luftkühlung zurücksteigen, insofern würde ich den neuen Prolimatech-Kühler gerne testen. Ich würde damit einige OC-Situationen durchspielen und ihn mit einigen anderen Kühlern vergleichen: Corsair H50, Scythe Mugen 2, Scythe Shuriken, Xigmatek Archilles, Stock-Kühler.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (22. Februar 2011)

Servus liebes PCGH-Team!

Ich möchte mich mal hiermit für den Lesertest des neuen CPU-Kühlers aus dem Hause Prolimatech bewerben.

Ich versichere auch hiermit, dass ich mit allen Anforderungen einverstanden bin und werde selbstverständlich einen umfangreichen Test hier im Forum veröffentlichen!

Referenzen kann ich vorweisen, ich bin Newsschreiber einer Hardwareseite und habe bisher noch keine Samples bekommen was Ihr, liebe Kollegen ändern könntet 

Referenzen: 

CeBIT: Enermax erstmals mit CPU-Kühlern | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Enermax: Zwei neue Gehäuse zur CeBIT | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Tauschbörsenstudie: Großer Teil des Datenverkehrs im Netz illegal | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

und viel mehr.

Alles wird natürlich mit Bildern und zugehörigen Kommentaren gestaltet. Desweiteren dienen weitere CPU-Kühler und eine Wasserkühlung zum Vergleich.

Es würde mir eine Freude bereiten für PCGH und das Extreme-Forum meine Eindrücke und Erfahrungen mit diesem Kühler zu teilen und verbleibe mit lieben Grüßen.

Mein Testsystem:

Prozessor: Intel Core I5 2500K
Board: Gigabyte P67A UD4
Ram: 4GB Exceleram Red Culvert
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 560Ti Golden Sample
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold 800Watt
HDD´s: 1. SSD, Intel X25M Postville 80GB + 1,5TB Samsung F2

Liebe Grüße, Ninja


----------



## Modding.Versity (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich hier ebenfalls sehr gerne für den Lesertest dieses unglaublichen Prolimatech Kühlers bewerben.

Ich besitze selbst einen Prolimatech Megahalems und habe vor kurzem mit einem guten Freund zusammen den Prolimatech Super Mega ausführlich getestet. 

Als Test-Kandidaten würden mir hier mehrere Core i7-Prozessoren zur Verfügung stehen. Unter anderem: i7-920 (derzeit in meinem PC auf 4,0 GHz), i7-950 und i7-970. Es stehen hier mehrere Mainboards wie z.B. ein Foxconn Flaming Blade und ein Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 zur Verfügung. Ich besitze ein gut belüftetes CM Storm Sniper und einen Bench-Table.

Wenn Ihr euch also für mich entscheidet, würde ich mich freuen hier einen sehr ausführlichen Test-Bericht schreiben zu dürfen.

Vielen Dank.

Edit: Natürlich steht mir eine Spiegelreflex zur Verfügung.


----------



## goat_of_doom (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Prolimatech Genesis bewerben.

Vergleichen würde ich ihn mit einem Mugen 2.
Dessen Kühlleistung reicht mir nämlich mehr aus, da ich von einem e8400 @ 4 Ghz auf einen Q9650 @ 4 Ghz gewechselt habe.

Sollte ich als Tester ausgewählt werden, würde also gezeigt, ob und wie sich der Prolimatech Genesis im high-end Sektor der Luftkühler behaupten kann.
Bringt der Prolimatech Genesis die erforderliche Kühlleistung, oder ist die einzige Alternative für ein kühles System wirklich eine Wasserkühlung?

Ich würde mich freuen, als Tester ausgewählt zu werden, da ich in einer Woche Urlaub habe und so reichlich Zeit für den Test hätte.

mfg

Edit: Am Gehäuse soll es auch nicht liegen. Ein Antec 300 mit 2x120mm Lüfter rein und 2x120mm, sowie 1x140mm Lüfter raus sollte das Ergebnis nicht negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGH(X)-Team,

ich würde mich sehr über die Gelegenheit freuen den Kühlergiganten zu testen, antreten würde er gehen seinen kleinen Bruder, den Megahalems.

Vielen Dank.

MfG WallaceXIV


----------



## bebbe (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hiermit würde ich mich auch gerne als Tester bewerben.
Zu mir: Bin 18 Jahre alt und gehe derzeit noch auf die Schule (Gymnasium).

Mein System:
- i7-2600k (Kühler: Noctua u9b, leider nicht der leiseste und beste...), Zotac GTX 570, Asus P8P67 Evo, 4GB Ram, 1Tb Festplatte, Coolermaster 690II Advanced, BeQuiet E8 600W, ...

Warum ich?: 
Wollte schon immer mal ein neues Produkt testen, auch wenn ich noch nicht so lange am PC rumschraube. Da ich Schüler bin, habe ich "relativ viel" Zeit!
Ich kann die Kühlleistung, Lautstärke, usw mit meinem derzeitigen Noctua Kühler vergleichen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Chance bekomme, den neuen Genesis zu testen 

Möglicher Aufbau des Reviews:
- Einleitung
- Verarbeitung + erster Eindruck, Zubehör
- Testsystem
- Montage
- Kühlleistung + Lautstärke
- Vergleich mit Noctua NH u9b
- Fazit

Würde mich freuen


----------



## Buffbanane (22. Februar 2011)

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal offiziell.

Hardware:
Phenom II X4 955 BE
Asrock 890GX Extreme3
4GB Mushkin DDR3 1600mhz

Vergleichskühler:
Thermalright 120 True Black
Alpenföhn Nordwand

div. Wärmeleitpasten:
Prolimatech PK-1
Arctic Silver 5
Innovation Cooling Diamond 24 Carat
Innovation Cooling Perihelion

Hab zwar noch keinen Test in dieser Größenordnung gemacht, habe aber genügend Erfahrung mit der Hardware und entsprechendem Overclocking. Verschiedene Lüfter, Wärmeleitpasten und CPU-Kühler für Vergleichstest habe ich auch da. Kenntnisse in deutscher Grammatik und Rechtschreibung kann ich ebenfalls vorweisen.

Irgendwann ist ja immer das erste Mal.

mfg Buffbanane


----------



## pixelkalle (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo PGH!

seit einigen Wochen heizt ein Core i5-2500K in meinem Coolermaster Cosmos auf dem Asus P8P67 meiner GTX-470 ordentlich ein. Spiele wie 'Bad Company2', 'Starcraft 2' und 'GTA4' überfordern den derzeitig installierten Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev2 und zwingen mich die Übertaktungsfunktionen des Mainboards zu deaktivieren. (ich suche gerade einen Kühler...)
Mit dem Hardwareschrauben habe ich als Ü30 schon bald 15 Jahre Erfahrung, bin aber noch immer mit Begeisterung dabei - mit dem Zocken verhält es sich ebenso: Als ehemaliger Clanspieler und Mitverantwortlicher bei pixel-war.de bin ich noch immer ganz dicht an der Community und verhelfe den Clanmates gelegentlich zu optimalen Systemen um im Zockeralltag ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein. Dazu greife ich natürlich auf meine Liebligszeitschrift zurück die mich während meiner Dienstreisen immer begleitet: PCGH!

Ich könnte den Kühler im Vergleich zum Scythe Mugen / Intel Boxed / Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Rev. 2 testen. An Spielen habe ich alles aktuelle und auch alles alte in meiner Schrankwand stehen. 
Ich freu mich auf eure Antwort!

Viele Grüße aus Bremen,

Pixelkalle.


----------



## Blackstacker (22. Februar 2011)

Den Kühler könnte ich mit sicherheit nicht auf seine maximale kühlleistung hin testen, da sich eine 65 Watt CPU in meinem Spielzeug befindet die auch noch mit undervolting läuft 

Aber es wäre für mich möglich zu testen ob der Kühler auch passiv etwas taugt, denn mein system läuft 24/7 und gekült wird mit 4 120er Gehäuse Lüftern die schon ausreichen um einen Coolermaster Hyper TX im passivbetrieb zu nutzen.

Dem Hyper TX habe ich nur für notfälle einen Temperatur geregelten Arctic Cooling lüfter aufgestetzt mit modifiziertem PFC direkt an den Heatpipes so das er erst ab ca 60°C anfängt langsam zu drehen


----------



## amdfreak (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben, weil Luftkühlung mein Lieblings(Hardware-)thema ist, und weil ich gern auch einmal ein ziemlich offizielles Review machen würde (für PCGH ist es gleich doppelt so schön...).

Der Kühler würde bei mir gegen den früheren Testsieger Scythe Yasya und den immer noch beliebten Zalman CNPS9700NT antreten, wahrscheinlich kommt auch noch ein Phenom II Boxed-Kühler dazu  ;
CPU ist ein Phenom II x4 965, den ich auch mal mit 1.48V auf 4 GHz bringen kann, was für einen LuKü Vergleichstest sicher nicht schlecht ist.
Selbstverständlich verfüge ich über die nötige Benchmark-/Stabilitätstest-/Spielesoftware, um die Kühlleistung des Genesis  voll auszureizen.

Meine Deutschkenntnisse sind (meiner Meinung nach) mehr als ausreichend, und Testergebnisse kann ich auch gut zusammenfassen. Ich besitze zudem eine sehr gute digitale Spiegelreflexkamera (Nikon D50), sowie eine Bridge-Kamera mit der auch Makroaufnahmen kein Problem sind.

Mein Test würde in etwa so aussehen :

I. Einleitung ; Erläuterungen zu den Probanden
II. Verpackung, Aussehen, erste Eindrücke
III. Einbau, Kompatibilität
IV. Testsytem, Details zu den Messmethoden
V. Temperaturentwicklung (@Stock und OC)
VI. Lautstärke (@Stock und OC)
VII. Fazit, Kaufempfehlung ?

PS : Der Kühler passt selbstverständlich in mein Gehäuse !

Viele Grüsse,

amdfreak


----------



## HeaDCorE (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich würde sehr gerne dieses Kühlmonster testen.
Warum ich geeignet bin?
Weil ich eine ordentliche Schreibe habe.
Ein großes Gehäuse.
Reichlich Zeit.
Viel Erfahrung.
Und ich habe freude daran Texte zu verfassen.
Besonders natürlich für PCGH.
Nun zu meinem Testsystem:
Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon(Reichlich Platz)
CPU: Intel Core I5 2500K
GPU: XFX HD 6950
Mainboard: P8P67

Mein Test würde folgenden Aufbau haben:
1.Einleitung
2.Verpackung und Lieferumfang
3.Deteils zum Kühler
4.Montage
5.Testsystem
6.Testmethodik
7.Testergebnisse
8.Fazit

Das Testsystem würde alle möglichen Benchmarks durchrennen und es würden natürlich Spiele wie zb.Crysis,Bad Company 2,Medal of Honor,CoD Black Ops usw. darauf laufen.
Die Tests werden jeweils @ Stock und auf unterschiedlichen OC Stufen laufen.
Das alles würde natürlich mit Fotos und Grafiken von Benchmarks usw. veranschaulicht werden.
Zum Vergleich kann ich auch auf Werte vom Boxed und von einem Alpenföhn Großglockner zurückgreifen.
Eine gute Digitalkamera habe ich auch.

Auf eine Zusage würde ich mich freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## dorndi (23. Februar 2011)

Liebes PCGH Team,
ich bewerbe mich hiermit für einen Usertest des Prolimatech Genesis.

Anhand meiner zahlreichen Reviews könnt ihr ein Bild über meine Kompetenzen, dem Schreibstil sowie der hervorragenden Qualität meiner Fotos machen.

Hier ist ein kleiner Auszug meiner Tests:
SCYTHE MINE 2 vs. NOCTUA NH-D14 vs. THERMALRIGHT HR-02
[Review] Thermalright HR-02
LG Flatron E2360V & LG E2350VR

Im PCGH Forum habe ich noch kein Review veröffentlich, jedoch wird sich das hoffentlich bald ändern.

Ich wäre als Lesertester sehr gut geeignet, da bei mir der Genesis auf einem 4,6Ghz 2500K im aktiven Betrieb sowie auf 4Ghz im semipassiven Betrieb (das ist tatsächlich möglich) sein Können im Vergleich zu drei aktuellen High End Towerkühlern aus dem Hause Noctua, Scythe sowie Thermalright unter Beweis stellen könnte.

*Testsystem:*

Als *Testsystem* kommt ein Sandy Bridge System zum Einsatz:

-Intel 2500K
-Asrock Pro 3 P67
-Sapphire 6850
-2x4GB Transcend JetRam 1333 Mhz CL9
-Be Quiet Straight Power E8
-Lian Li 60FNWX

Die *Gehäusebelüftung* ist während des gesamten Tests gleichbleibend:

*Front:* Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm @540 Umdrehungen/Minute (Nenndrehzahl 750rpm, Intake)
*Oben:* Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm @540 Umdrehungen/Minute (Nenndrehzahl 750rpm, Outtake)
*Heck:* Noctua NF-P12 120mm @600 Umdrehungen/Minute (Nenndrehzahl 1300rpm, Outtake)


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=1_1r7qq.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/1_1r7qq.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2_1071y.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/2_1071y.jpg


*Software:*
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Coretemp 0.99.8
Prime 95 v26.4, build 1

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=duell_900zmt3.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/duell_900zmt3.jpg

Ich bin sicher, dass ihr die richtige Entscheidung treffen werdet. 

LG Dorndi


----------



## mramnesie (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

die gewünschten und erforderlichen Anforderungen kann ich m.E. voll erfüllen und bewerbe mich daher auch gerne auch für den Lesertest.

Über Eure Zusage würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen.

LG
m.


----------



## pcfreak26 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte gerne mal in die Gelegenheit kommen einen Lesertest zu machen bzw. diesen Lesertest.

Der Kühler "Prolimatech Genesis" interressiert mich, da Ich mir durch Casemodding die Möglichkeit verbaut habe, einen klassischen Tower-Kühler einzusetzen und Ich möchte nicht mein 11 Jahre altes Gehäuse tauschen. Dieser könnte aber passen.

Den Test könnte Ich mit folgender Hardware durchführen:

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE
Asrock A785GXH/128M
4GB Corsair DDR2-800 (4x1GB CL 5-5-5-15)
RADEON HD 5770 1GB GDDR5
TAGAN Piperock 500W

Im Test würde Ich auf folgende Punkte eingehen.

Erster Eindruck vom Punkt Ausstattung und Verarbeitung.
Schwierigkeit der Montage, Punkte die beim Einbau zu beachten sind, z.B. ob Ich meinen Mainboard-Schlitten weiterhin nutzen könnte.
Kühlleistung gegenüber dem Boxed Kühler und dem Big Shuriken. (Temperaturen werden sowohl Softwareseitig als auch mit Sensoren der Lüftersteuerung erfasst)
Lautstärke und Drehzahlbereich des Lüfters sowie dessen Anlaufspannung.

Fotos sind natürlich denn auch dabei, genauso wie Screenshots der entsprechenden Tools.

Erfahrung mit den Zusammenbau von Pc´s habe Ich zu genüge, das auch wenn Probleme auftreten Ich mir zu helfen weiss. Ich könnte später auch noch einen Test mit anderen Plattformen nachlegen (S.775 System und einem Dual LGA1366 Xeon System).

Ich hoffe mal Glück zu haben und mir einen Platz für den Test zur Verfügung zu kriegen.

mfg Thomas


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (1. März 2011)

Sehr geehrte Redakteure,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf den Lesertest für einen der beiden von euch zur Verfügung gestellten Prolimatech Genesis.
Kurze Rede, langer Sinn:Ich erfülle jede einzelne von euch gestellten Bedingungen bzw. akzeptiere sie.​Ich werde mir größtmögliche Mühe geben den Lesertest anschaulich und sachlich, aber vor allen Dingen informativ zu gestalten.
Mein Lesertest würde so aussehen, dass dieser übersichtlich strukturiert (inkl. Inhaltverzeichnis und Ankern) sofort einen guten Überblick über die hoffentlich durchweg "coolen" Ergebnisse.
Für die digitalen Aufnahmen des Kühlers werde ich mir eine Canon EOS 7D von einem Freund leihen, wenn ich allerdings mit dieser keine guten Fotos liefern kann (aufgrund von mangelder Erfahrung ), werde ich eine Canon Powershoot G9 nutzen müssen.

Als Testsystem werde ich einen (übertakteten) Phenom II X4 955 auf einem M3A32-MVP Deluxe zurückgreifen. Dabei werde ich einen Testaufbau ohne Gehäuse, einen im Gehäuse und gutem Airflow und einen im Gehäuse aber mit schlechten Airflow testen.

Alles weitere wird sich dann im eigentlich Lesertest erübrigen.


MfG
Dennis B.

PS: Mein Test wird kein Plagiat!


----------



## Petermax (2. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich hier als Lesertester, weil ich demnächst eventuell von Wasser- auf Luftkühlung umsteigen möchte. Ich könnte den Prolimatech Genesis mit meiner aktuelle Wasserkühlung vergleichen und so vielleicht mich und andere von einer guten Luftkühlung überzeugen. Zur Überwachung und Steuerung der Lüfterdrehzahlen ist ein Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0 vorhanden. Da ich 4 x 2GB Arbeitsspeicher verbaut habe, ist für mich auch die bessere Kühlung des Arbeitsspeichers und der Bauteile um die CPU durch den Genesis von Bedeutung. Gerade bei einer Wasserkühlung leiden diese Bauteile ja durch wegfallende Lüfter. 

Der Genesis würde bei mir gegen eine Wasserkühlung mit einem 3 x 140 mm Radiator antreten. Gekühlt werden CPU, Grafikkarte (GTX 460) und die Festplatten. Die prozessorseitige Abwärme wird von einem Core i5-750 bei 4 GHz und 1,2 V bereitgestellt. Wenn noch genug Zeit bleibt, könnte ich auch einen Coolermaster V10 in den Test bringen, welcher dem Genesis im generellen Aufbau sehr ähnelt, aber ein Peltier-Element besitzt.

Ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn meine Bewerbung als Lesertester bei euch Berücksichtigung finden würde.


Gruß

Petermax


----------



## BK_90 (8. März 2011)

Hallo,

bis wann kann man den mit der Verkündung der Gewinner rechnen?

Gruß BK_90


----------



## dorndi (8. März 2011)

Laut PCGH_Stephan wurden die Gewinner bereits gestern verständigt. 

mfg dorndi


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2011)

Ursprünglich wollte ich die Lesertester gestern anschreiben, allerdings habe ich erst heute Zeit dafür gefunden. Die zwei Lesertester haben inzwischen aber eine PN erhalten.

--> Aufgrund der verzögerten Auswahl der Lesertester verlängert sich die Testlaufzeit um eine Woche bis zum 8. April.


----------



## mramnesie (8. März 2011)

...äh sry. ist noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Skysnake (8. März 2011)

Werden die Tester nicht bekannt gegeben?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Werden die Tester nicht bekannt gegeben?


Die zukünftigen Tester werden wie jedes Mal von ihren Familien getrennt und in ein fremdes Land verschleppt, müssen dort in einem Erdloch ausharren, bis der Test abgeschlossen ist und erhalten anschließend eine neue Identität. 

Ernsthaft: Ich habe erst eine Rückantwort erhalten und da ich den anderen Auserwählten nicht unter Druck setzen möchte, gibt es erst dann die Bekanntgabe, wenn auch die zweite Rückantwort zu mir durchgedrungen ist.


----------



## Skysnake (9. März 2011)

Na dann hoffe ich doch mal das er sich nicht.. äh ich meinte natürlich schnell meldet 

Naja, was heißt hier zukünftige? Habter das nicht bisher auch gemacht, oder gibts jetzt nur noch ein Erdloch das man sich erst selbst schaufeln muss?


----------



## Dommerle (13. März 2011)

Ich hoffe ich darf es verraten... 
Der zweite "Auserwählte" (^^) bin ich. Es war mir leider nicht möglich mich früher zu melden. 
Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät und es geht alles in Ordnung! 

Ich freue mich nämlich schon auf den Test.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. März 2011)

Bei den Lesertestern handelt es sich um

- Dommerle (Bewerbung)
- elohim (Bewerbung)

Leider haben sich beide Tester die Red-Vortex-Edition gewünscht, sodass eine Zufallsentscheidung fällig wurde: Dommerle erhält die Blue-Vortex-Variante, elohim die Red-Vortex-Version.

Da mein Caseking-Kontakt diese Woche nicht im Büro ist, wird der Versand wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche erfolgen. Dies wird beim Testzeitraum berücksichtigt.


----------



## Dommerle (14. März 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch hier nochmals recht herzlich bedanken, dass ich einen der beiden Prolimatech Genesis testen darf.
Da die Lüfter (ausgenommen LEDs und die Farbe) identisch sind, war mir das Bundle eigentlich egal und ich freue mich natürlich über die Blue-Vortex-Variante. 
Ihr dürft also auf meinen Test gespannt sein...


----------



## elohim (14. März 2011)

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch  bedanken, 
schön, dass ich die Red Vortex Version bekommen habe, wobei mir dies ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich wichtig war 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf den Test bzw zu sehen wie gut das Teil bei mir läuft..

pS:
Es gibt doch bei Caseking bestimmt auch noch andere die das rausschicken können?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. März 2011)

Caseking schickt heute beide Kühler auf die Reise
--> Testzeitraum endet am 22. April


----------



## crankrider (21. März 2011)

ja dann viel Spaß beim testen jungs, ich wünsche mir ordentliche Reviews 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Dommerle (23. März 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> ja dann viel Spaß beim testen jungs, ich wünsche mir ordentliche Reviews


 
Spaß werde ich auf jeden Fall haben... 
Und ordentlich wird es auch.


----------

